# how are the NJ guys doin



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Im in Hudson county n no snow all rain ugh but im hearing sum areas have up to of 5'' on the ground


----------



## TCZellars (Feb 15, 2008)

just finished....in the hackettstown area we got around 3-4 inches, allamuchy and great meadows....5+. i woke up this morning expecting to have the day off, not running around trying to put my plow and salter on, let alone fixing everything.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cold


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think Icey is still out pushing ice!


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

i was so disappointed to not see one flake


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

TCZellars;618620 said:


> just finished....in the hackettstown area we got around 3-4 inches, allamuchy and great meadows....5+. i woke up this morning expecting to have the day off, not running around trying to put my plow and salter on, let alone fixing everything.


Yeah snow in october is crazy, here is to a good year!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got 4'' in Sparta. What a mess, trees and power lines down everywhere. I couldnt get out of morris county to sussex county roads closed everywhere. Took some people two hours what normally takes a half an hour. I would have taken pics but none my plow was really not ready, not hooked up, and the truck was at the mechanic Was a hectic storm but plowing went well for me no problemspayup


----------

